# Cub 1525 Break-In



## nyoder (Feb 9, 2004)

Hi,
I have a new Cub Cadet 1525 (last year closeout). Any advice on breaking it in? I've so far only driven it around the yard a couple of times. I've greased everything and checked the oil--that's about it. Should I avoid running at full throttle for the first hour or two?

Thanks,
NY


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The best advice I can give on that is to follow what the owner's manual says. It should cover break in. If you cannot find one or it is not covered; no full throttle for the first 5 hours and vary engine rpm. Avoid very heavy engine loads. Change engine oil and filter after the first 5 hours paying special attention to note any unusual break in material in the drained oil. Best course of action is to follow the owner's manual's specs.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

nyoder i dont have my owner's manual here at work but i ran mine at full throttle and under a load. I think that what the manual says not sure i know it tells you to change the oil at 8 hrs i think i change my at 5 hrs. The manual should tell you but i was allways told to run it like you want it to run so i do WTFO. 
Jody


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Chief is right, vary the RPM's every minute or two. What happens is when backing off throttle it increases combustion chamber vacuum. The increased vacuum pulls oil up through the new unseated rings and therefore gives better lubrication of cylinder walls during break in. Incidentally, this is why new engines smoke a little.

Happy Mowing!



:tractorsm


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Also always engage your electric PTO at half throttle and then move it up to full throttle. It don't bog the motor as bad and is easier on the motor. And after each i take my blower and blow it down especially the motor and the hydro transmission you want to keep the drit and grass off so the fan can keep it cool. And we all know the cooler you keep it the longer it will last.
Jody


----------

